# TRC in February



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone going? We're going to have a good crowd with us. If you want to meet up let me know.


----------



## humpjim (Jan 16, 2015)

Thinking about it


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

where is it held at? i live in tampa. Do they have a website with details about it?


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

TCR backs up to River Ranch. RR is off of 60 ( yeehaw junction).


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

oh ok i know where you are talking about now.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

ill be there with a group of people, staying at our property at RR but will be making our way over to TCR


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

We got a group of about 10 going staying on TCR property. Going down thursday night.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to river ranch but not going over to tcr gonna be way to packed for the first time opening back up plus last time we went it sucked.......so small and only like one or two decent little holes


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm loading up headed to TCR right now, gonna meet up with a group of friends. Just look for the GREEN led parking lights. 

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------

